# DIRECTV Introduces ‘Residential Experience' for Hotels — 10 Times More HD



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

From http://investor.directv.com/releaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=586094



> DIRECTV Debugs the Television Remote - Germ-Free HD Coming Soon to a Hotel Room Near You
> 
> DIRECTV Introduces 'Residential Experience' for Hotels - 10 Times More HD; Interactive Program Guide; Full Residential Lineup; First Anti-Microbial Remote Designed by DIRECTV for Lodging Industry
> 
> ...


Always bugged (get it bugged me Ha Ha, anyway), when I went to a hotel/motel with a new new HD LCD panel there and got stuck watching SD channels, hopefully a bunch of hotels/motels will take part in this offering.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

How expensive will this be for an average hotel to implement?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Kevin F said:


> How expensive will this be for an average hotel to implement?


The only thing I saw about costs was "No upfront equipment costs" which is one thing that can scare off residential consumers. That could be a big help for the mom and pop owned franchise that could handle the monthly charge but not the up front.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Seldom does a press release upstage itself so badly. The big news is 100+ HD channels but they spend the first few column inches on bragging up a remote control.

It is shocking that the HD penetration is only 20% in this class.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yay! I just spent a week at a doubletree with a very nice LG hd tv. I brought my bluray so I could watch movies cause the channels were all analog an the tv loved to remember stretch when it was turned on.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Will this have RSN alt's? Other alt feeds like VS ALT? BIG TEN with all ALT's?

The FULL HBO, SHOW , MAX, STARS line ups?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Will this have RSN alt's? Other alt feeds like VS ALT? BIG TEN with all ALT's?
> 
> The FULL HBO, SHOW , MAX, STARS line ups?


Go to http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/business/hotels/overview for more info, at least more then what's in the press release.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think this is pretty cool actually .. Could bring DIRECTV into many more locations.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I think this is pretty cool actually .. Could bring DIRECTV into many more locations.


I agree that this is very cool. Any TV setup in a hotel that has a decent number of channels is very mind numbing in that it takes quite a bit of time to just find what is on and what channels they are on (big reason why I don't hate bugs, just want them smallish). I have been using iPhone apps for guide data but it would be great to just turn on the TV and see what is on. Then add HD solutions for all those TVs that are being refreshed.

I may start picking hotels based upon their DirecTV status. They need to add that to their Bar Finder app!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> I may start picking hotels based upon their DirecTV status. They need to add that to their Bar Finder app!


That's a good idea!


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I hope they have someone enforcing equipment configuration and make sure that their TVs are actually connected to STBs for HD and not SD. 

I'm willing to bet this is some kind of IP based distribution, maybe just a reworking of one of their existing MDU products? With co-branded EPG it might even be RVU enabled, with all that stuff being generated at the 'head-end' in the wiring closet.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

RAD said:


> That's a good idea!


Thought of it because the webpage that promotes this on their site (linked in a previous post) pitches DirecTV as a way to increase bookings in the hotel.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I think this is pretty cool actually .. Could bring DIRECTV into many more locations.


Some of us regular travelers would welcome that...


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Would like more info on equipment, ie the "hide away" STB, wiring etc.
An H24 or similar on a SWM backbone could provide the necessary objective.

How would the usual "hotel" info, games , movies , interactives be added in?

Doctor j


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

doctor j said:


> Would like more info on equipment, ie the "hide away" STB, wiring etc.
> An H24 or similar on a SWM backbone could provide the necessary objective.
> 
> How would the usual "hotel" info, games , movies , interactives be added in?
> ...


I suspect that this precludes, at least without having a second input on the TV and an unrelated vendor, interactive and all of that type of stuff.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

doctor j said:


> Would like more info on equipment, ie the "hide away" STB, wiring etc.
> An H24 or similar on a SWM backbone could provide the necessary objective.
> 
> How would the usual "hotel" info, games , movies , interactives be added in?
> ...


Some hotels don't even have that. Some places just have analog cable or cable DTA's.

Some hotels have D* boxes in room.

maybe it is based on DIRECTV IPAdvantage™ 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/mdu/owners/installation?footernavtype=2


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

I just came back from a hotel at Myrtle Beach that had a nice Panasonic 42 inch plasma HD tv. However, they ruined it by running TWC's crappy analog signal VIA coax to the TV. It looked bad. :nono:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

JosephB said:


> I'm willing to bet this is some kind of IP based distribution, maybe just a reworking of one of their existing MDU products?


Highly doubtful. If this were an update to MFH3, there would have been more/different announcements. As it stands, MFH3 doesn't even support a non-DVR HD receiver.


JosephB said:


> With co-branded EPG it might even be RVU enabled, with all that stuff being generated at the 'head-end' in the wiring closet.


Again, highly doubtful. I'm guessing they have a modified H25 in each room.


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

Germ-Free remote for the hotel rooms?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/directv-release-germ-free-remote-203328


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

espnjason said:


> Germ-Free remote for the hotel rooms?
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/directv-release-germ-free-remote-203328


Yes, that's part of what this thread is about. As posted in the OP.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

You know all this germ free, anti microbial crap is just going to lead to some super germ becoming the next black plague someday. People have been doing just fine with germy remotes in hotel rooms for years, why do they need to make an anti microbial one?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Avder said:


> You know all this germ free, anti microbial crap is just going to lead to some super germ becoming the next black plague someday. People have been doing just fine with germy remotes in hotel rooms for years, why do they need to make an anti microbial one?


To appease the Adrian Monk's of the world.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Avder said:


> You know all this germ free, anti microbial crap is just going to lead to some super germ becoming the next black plague someday. People have been doing just fine with germy remotes in hotel rooms for years, why do they need to make an anti microbial one?


Yeah, but I bet the functional life of the remote will far outlast the effectiveness of the antimicrobial materials.

BTW, there are antimicrobial systems that don't promote adaptive organisms. Some do some don't.

Antimicrobials aside, hotel TV has always been a complaint of mine. You stay in a hotel on vacation for a week and find a decent LCD HDTV and if you lucky, you'll find a couple of HD stations. More likely than not it's all SD. I never understood why a hotel would advertise they have the TVs but not provide the service. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I've stayed at a couple of Hilton hotels recently that had flat-screens with DirecTV service, including many of the channels in HD...

...but unfortunately, they've all been using the LodgeNet system, which meant when you turned the TV on, you immediately got a loud pitch for pay-per-view movies, and then had to press a couple of buttons on the remote before finally getting to the TV channels.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

trainman said:


> I've stayed at a couple of Hilton hotels recently that had flat-screens with DirecTV service, including many of the channels in HD...
> 
> ...but unfortunately, they've all been using the LodgeNet system, which meant when you turned the TV on, you immediately got a loud pitch for pay-per-view movies, and then had to press a couple of buttons on the remote before finally getting to the TV channels.


The quickest way through that system is to press channel up or down (they don't tell you that, though).


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

The main reason most hotels don't have HD programming is a multi-part answer.
1. The have to buy HD televisions. If they want HD programming from dish or dirctv they have had to get pro-idiom TVs at a premium cost. 50 to 80 thousand dollars for new TV's is a big expense when hotel occupancy rates are way down.

2. A headend upgrade for direcTV HD channels has been available at a cost of 25 to 50 thousand dollars, which again is cost prohibitive for most of the middle-line hotels. Some of the new HD system have finally reduced the per/ch cost to less than a thousand dollars, but not much less at this point. 

3. Since costs have been dropping, hotels are reluctant to bite the bullet on a new HD system and then have a newer system emerge that is a fraction of what current costs are. 

Directv has had a program in place that reduces or eliminates the up front costs to upgrade to HD headend systems, but they dictate that the hotel move up to the premium "In House Choice" package for five years. The monthly costs are increased 20 to 40 percent over what an outright purchased system would cost, making the "no up front" offer less palatable.

---I'm wondering how much this new system will cost? 
---Will it require the pro-idiom TVs'?
---Will there be a new headend AND set-top boxes?
---What will the per/channel cost be?

Anyone here know who is selling the Floodgate DirecTV system for hotels, and what it cost per channel to get the equipment?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Floyd, every hotel/motel, except one, that I've been in over the past year has had HD TV's in their rooms. So yes, it will cost to upgrade TV's but it appears that many hotels/motels are making that investment. Maybe the reduced energy costs of replacing those CRT's helps with the CBA of swapping them.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

RAD said:


> Floyd, every hotel/motel, except one, that I've been in over the past year has had HD TV's in their rooms. So yes, it will cost to upgrade TV's but it appears that many hotels/motels are making that investment. Maybe the reduced energy costs of replacing those CRT's helps with the CBA of swapping them.


Being in the business (commercial installations), I can tell you how that normally works:

Hotel: "Hi, we're a hotel, and we bought new flat-screens a few months ago, but customers are complaining that the picture looks lousy. We want to upgrade our head-end system to HD."

Us: "Where did you get your TVs?"

H: "Best Buy."

U: "Okay. That means they aren't Pro:Idiom-compatible TVs, which means that you won't be able to use your head-end system and distribution for HD, because commercial properties have to use encrypted distribution for the HD signals, and only Pro:Idiom compatible TVs can decode those signals. We'd be happy to set you up, but you'll need a DirecTV receiver in each room."

H: "We don't want that. Isn't there a way we can use our head-end system?"

U: "Not unless you replace all of your TVs with Pro:Idiom TVs."

H: "Okay, we'll call back."

And of course, most of them never will.

BTW, from all indications, it looks like this "new solution" is just SWM, H25 receivers in each room, and the new remote. Nothing really new here technology-wise.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

trainman said:


> I've stayed at a couple of Hilton hotels recently that had flat-screens with DirecTV service, including many of the channels in HD...
> 
> ...but unfortunately, they've all been using the LodgeNet system, which meant when you turned the TV on, you immediately got a loud pitch for pay-per-view movies, and then had to press a couple of buttons on the remote before finally getting to the TV channels.


LodgeNet sucks and there guide is just a slow loading list of channels.

Now this system may be based on this what is seen in this video.
and seems to have in house type channels / PPV / VOD that hotels have.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Again, highly doubtful. I'm guessing they have a modified H25 in each room.


An RVU-solution, though, would allow them to avoid having boxes in the rooms and push updates much easier. I don't operate a hotel and I don't work in the satellite industry, but it's just interesting to see how they'd implement it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

JosephB said:


> An RVU-solution, though, would allow them to avoid having boxes in the rooms and push updates much easier.


That would require all new TVs, and it wouldn't make updates any easier.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeremy W said:


> That would require all new TVs, and it wouldn't make updates any easier.


Not if there's an RVU attachment available, probably the size of a BB converter.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Not if there's an RVU attachment available,


That would go against:


JosephB said:


> allow them to avoid having boxes in the rooms


Also,


Laxguy said:



> probably the size of a BB converter.


:lol: not a chance. An RVU box will be about the size of the H25, maybe a little smaller. Nowhere near the size of a BBC.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I would think the RVU thin client could be about the same size as a DECA adapter since it doesn't do a whole lot more than the DECA adapters do, although now that I thin about it they probably would have to be a bit bigger more like the H25 like you said because they will have to have some kind of AV output (HDMI and composite only?), and a power input (I'd assume they will use an external power brick like the H25).

As far as having to buy all new TVs, yeah they might have to do that. But chances are they would be doing that anyway if they are completely redoing their TV system. Also I wouldn't be suprised if some of the exisitng TVs have technology built into them that might possibly be able to get reprogrammed to work as a RVU client, not sure about that though.

I would think they would be pretty leary about rolling out RVU to a market like this first though. As far as we know there isn't all that much external testing going on yet with DirecTV's RVU stuff. I don' tthink they'd want to just start throwing it out there in a bunch of hotels and then start having issues and making a bunch of really big customers mad.

Honestly I'm not sure what this system would involve, but I am interested to hear about it when it starts getting put in place.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I would think the RVU thin client could be about the same size as a DECA adapter since it doesn't do a whole lot more than the DECA adapters do


This is very incorrect. For starters, the RVU client has to decode video. DECA adapters do nothing even remotely close.


Beerstalker said:


> As far as having to buy all new TVs, yeah they might have to do that. But chances are they would be doing that anyway if they are completely redoing their TV system.


Most places bought new HDTVs without redoing any of their TV plant. So they're not going to be happy about buying more new HDTVs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeremy W said:


> not a chance. An RVU box will be about the size of the H25, maybe a little smaller. Nowhere near the size of a BBC.


Really? You don't see the possibility of new forms and compactness available to that agglomeration of chips? I sure do.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeremy W said:


> That would go against: (boxes in the room)


I'm not calling the RVU converter of the future "a box". It could well be small, similar in size to a BBC.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Really? You don't see the possibility of new forms and compactness available to that agglomeration of chips? I sure do.


Well you're living in a dream world.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Now this could just be me but I have never seen this remote control.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> Now this could just be me but I have never seen this remote control.


The press release mentions a new anitmicrobial remote. The must be it. 

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, please discuss the topic, not each other.

Mike


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

Getting back to the H-25 set-top solution, has anyone actually seen the receiver in the room showing HD programming from HBO or ESPN?

They have said all along that the HD signal had to be scrambled(with pro-idiom) ALL the way INTO the TV, precluding the use of a set-top box that is connected with an HDMI cable to the TV. If we are allowed to use the H-24/25 that would be a breakthrough, and an apparent relaxation of the DRM(Digital Rights Management) regiem stranglehold on the Lodging industry.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Floyd said:


> They have said all along that the HD signal had to be scrambled(with pro-idiom) ALL the way INTO the TV, precluding the use of a set-top box that is connected with an HDMI cable to the TV.


Are you sure about precluding an STB? I thought the requirement was that they couldn't just modulate the HD signal into QAM or ATSC on the cable, not that they couldn't use a regular STB in the room.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, I would think the HDCP included in HDMI would be good enough to satisfy any concerns about stealing programming, it has for the most part in the consumer market.

I think they just didn't want hotels doing clear QAM or ATSC distribution because then a person could theoretically hook up a PC or some sort of DVR and record all kinds of HD programming.



Jeremy W said:


> This is very incorrect. For starters, the RVU client has to decode video. DECA adapters do nothing even remotely close.


That's why I edited my post, I wasn't thinking about the fact it would have to provide video out. I do think they could get a bit smaller than the H25 though, because they will not have to have any of the tuner circuitry, SWM circuitry, etc.



Jeremy W said:


> Most places bought new HDTVs without redoing any of their TV plant. So they're not going to be happy about buying more new HDTVs.


I agree, places that recently bought new HDTVs that couldn't be made compatible would be upset. But they could probably get away with adding thin clients to the back of the TVs and just house them in a metal box with security screws etc (like they used to do in the old days). For hotels that haven't bought them yet, or ones that have TVs that could possibly be updated to include RVU compatibility through software wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Floyd said:


> Getting back to the H-25 set-top solution, has anyone actually seen the receiver in the room showing HD programming from HBO or ESPN?
> 
> They have said all along that the HD signal had to be scrambled(with pro-idiom) ALL the way INTO the TV, precluding the use of a set-top box that is connected with an HDMI cable to the TV. If we are allowed to use the H-24/25 that would be a breakthrough, and an apparent relaxation of the DRM(Digital Rights Management) regiem stranglehold on the Lodging industry.


STBs in the room has ALWAYS been allowed. It's just that hotels hate having them in there. Customers change the inputs, disconnect the receivers, steal the access cards, sometimes steal the whole receiver, etc. It creates a lot more support issues than a cable plugged directly into the TV.

But, with H25s, or something of similar size, they can be hidden easily and well enough that most customers won't mess with them, and a new remote with fewer options (no AV1 or AV2, for example) will be less confusing for hotel guests. Hopefully they'll be RF remotes, so that the receivers can be completely hidden and not have LOS issues that IR remotes create.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://travel.usatoday.com/hotels/post/2011/06/new-product-germ-repelling-tv-remote-control/175180/1



> One of the filthiest and rarely-cleaned objects in most hotel rooms is the TV remote.
> Some travelers wipe it down with sanitizer or cover it with a plastic glove.
> Now, a germ-repelling remote is making its debut on the U.S. hotel scene. I just spoke with Rod Keller, vice president of commercial sales for DIRECTV. He's at the HITEC conference in Austin, Texas, where he's introducing DIRECTV's "Residential Experience for Hotels."


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

One of the things I fear most when traveling is a germ laden remote for the TV. I will be sure to look when booking a room to ensure I have a sterile remote. I will rest easier now.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

As I travel alot I'm looking forward to more HD in hotels. But I know the economics for the typical franchise hotel owner, are difficult.

Most of the typical places like H.I. Express, Courtyard, Embassy suites, this and that suites are franchised and unless the franchise agreement specs the tv's (like Marriot does with the beds), the franchisee won't dig too deep to upgrade.

But the company owned JW Marriots, Hiltons, Hyatts should do this. Just wish my company would let me stay there.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> STBs in the room has ALWAYS been allowed.


Thanks for the confirmation, I was pretty sure that was the case.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"BattleZone" said:


> STBs in the room has ALWAYS been allowed. It's just that hotels hate having them in there. Customers change the inputs, disconnect the receivers, steal the access cards, sometimes steal the whole receiver, etc. It creates a lot more support issues than a cable plugged directly into the TV.
> 
> But, with H25s, or something of similar size, they can be hidden easily and well enough that most customers won't mess with them, and a new remote with fewer options (no AV1 or AV2, for example) will be less confusing for hotel guests. Hopefully they'll be RF remotes, so that the receivers can be completely hidden and not have LOS issues that IR remotes create.


Really? Stolen? It's not like they dont know who rented the room. Crap. I've stayed in hotels that "sell" robes by just telling you to take it and you will be charged.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Really? Stolen? It's not like they dont know who rented the room.


All a thief needs to do is put it in their suitcase, and then call the front desk complaining the TV doesn't work. Then the last guy gets blamed for it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> http://travel.usatoday.com/hotels/post/2011/06/new-product-germ-repelling-tv-remote-control/175180/1
> 
> 
> > One of the filthiest and rarely-cleaned objects in most hotel rooms is the TV remote.
> ...


I kinda like that remote. Very simple. 

Mike


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Jeremy W" said:


> All a thief needs to do is put it in their suitcase, and then call the front desk complaining the TV doesn't work. Then the last guy gets blamed for it.


Come on. That's stupid.

Not if they have the maid check the room after the previous renter checks out.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> Come on. That's stupid.
> 
> Not if they have the maid check the room after the previous renter checks out.


And the new person can just say it wasn't there when they checked in, the maid took it. Guess they could set up some type of anti theft system, if the STB has an IP address guess they could have a central PC ping all of them and if one doesn't respond go check to see why it stopped answering.

Even if they did take it, what good would it be to anyone. The hotel/motel notifies DIRECTV of the RID and it's flagged in their system as a stolen STB and to call police and not activate.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Come on. That's stupid.


That's constructive.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

RAD said:


> Even if they did take it, what good would it be to anyone. The hotel/motel notifies DIRECTV of the RID and it's flagged in their system as a stolen STB and to call police and not activate.


Anyone who would steal an IRD out of a hotel room isn't going to be the brightest bulb in the box.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> Anyone who would steal an IRD out of a hotel room isn't going to be the brightest bulb in the box.


Sad to say but the world is full of those folks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeremy W said:


> All a thief needs to do is put it in their suitcase, and then call the front desk complaining the TV doesn't work. Then the last guy gets blamed for it.


For a small set of hotels. If the room preparers are already checking for robes and towels, the refrigerator, bar, etc., turning on the TV to check for both equipment and settings would not be a biggie.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> For a small set of hotels. If the room preparers are already checking for robes and towels, the refrigerator, bar, etc., turning on the TV to check for both equipment and settings would not be a biggie.


And, good luck getting it activated when the RID is reported stolen. :grin:

Mike


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think everyone is more worried about people stealing content in some way, not the stupid box.. Box could be tracked, content, not so much...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I think everyone is more worried about people stealing content in some way


The content providers certainly are, but the hotels don't give a damn about any of that.

But the content providers are ridiculous. They act as if a hotel distributing unencrypted HD signals would lead to massive piracy of their content. Except for the fact that there already is massive piracy of their content. :nono2: Pro:Idiom is disgusting and never should have had a need to exist.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

For those that didn't click on some of the links, here's a bigger shot of the remote:



















Wonder why it has DVR controls on it (record, fast forward, pause, etc.)?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Louse-y remotes? Wouldn't a few minutes in the microwave kill all lice and virii?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> For those that didn't click on some of the links, here's a bigger shot of the remote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only the red button? (sign of more Red button stuff to come?) where is the mini guide blue button?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Wonder why it has DVR controls on it (record, fast forward, pause, etc.)?


I was thinking they were for VOD, but that wouldn't require a record button. Weird.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> only the red button? (sign of more Red button stuff to come?) where is the mini guide blue button?


The red button triggers the interactive features.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> The red button triggers the interactive features.


and other sat systems call them red button features.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The red button triggers the interactive features.


In a hotel, that would probably be Guest Services.


----------



## ahaley (Feb 26, 2011)

The system uses a new specially modified H25 (software) back mounted to the television, and the TV's do not have to be commercial grade.

The system uses SWiM with homeruns to all the rooms also has a server linked to the system in the front office.

This will allow almost a full residential experience with some features left out. The hotel can control the system by room our property.

Phase II, Q1 2012 will also offer "DVR like" features.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ahaley said:


> The system uses a new specially modified H25 (software) back mounted to the television, and the TV's do not have to be commercial grade.


Exactly what I expected, thanks for the confirmation.


ahaley said:


> Phase II, Q1 2012 will also offer "DVR like" features.


That's interesting. I wonder if it'll be a system like U-verse, where the non-DVR STBs can pause Live TV with the contents being buffered on a central DVR.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I sure hope some of the larger chains consider adoption...a welcome improvement for us work travelers.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Why would hotels have to use some proprietary Pro:Idiom system? Isn't Mediacipher/Digicipher2, PowerKey/PowerVU, Nagravision, Videoguard, or any of the other well established encryption schemes enough?

Last year I remember in the hotel I stayed in Myrtle Beach they had flat screens in the bedrooms and living room. TWC fed a crummy analog signal in, but I did try a digital channel scan, and not one single QAM came in. Even in my area in PA, at least two cable systems have locals in HD via ClearQAM. So do cable co's just not send out ClearQAM at all in resort towns, or does the hotel remove or filter them out?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Why would hotels have to use some proprietary Pro:Idiom system?


They won't...


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

ahaley said:


> The system uses a new specially modified H25 (software) back mounted to the television, and the TV's do not have to be commercial grade.
> 
> The system uses SWiM with homeruns to all the rooms also has a server linked to the system in the front office.
> 
> ...


I travel most weeks and have been hoping the hotel TV experience would advance to what you mention in phase II, DVR like capabilities. Now just have to hope more hotels start utilizing this offering in 2012.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cypherx said:


> Why would hotels have to use some proprietary Pro:Idiom system?


Because there are many properties that aren't cabled for home runs to every room?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> Because there are many properties that aren't cabled for home runs to every room?


It would be cheaper to re-do the cabling than switch to Pro:Idiom.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

What does cabling have to do with encryption scheme?

Anyway if they are using H25's, sounds like it has to be home run anyway.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cypherx said:


> What does cabling have to do with encryption scheme?


I believe harsh's point was if they had a splitter setup, which apparently isn't compatible with the new Residential Experience, their only HD option with their current cabling would be Pro:Idiom.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> It would be cheaper to re-do the cabling than switch to Pro:Idiom.


If the SWIM cable length limitations can't be significantly extended, wouldn't this be a moot point in all but the smaller properties?


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

SWM doesn't require home runs.
Would run on same backbone as Com 1000 : Pro Idiom system.
Can run up to 3 (at least) amplifiers to extend line length.
MFH-2 can do just about any highrise, I see no difference in basic setup.

Doctor j


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

doctor j said:


> MFH-2 can do just about any highrise, I see no difference in basic setup.


No, harsh doesn't think it'll work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ahaley is the poster who, quite matter-of-factly, offered up that home runs would be required, not me. My comments are based on that statement.

I'm wondering how they would implement purchasing a PPV without some way of talking to the servers. It seems like MFH-2 doesn't provide an upstream communications path without some sort of external network that the H25 isn't set up to connect to.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm wondering how they would implement purchasing a PPV without some way of talking to the servers. It seems like MFH-2 doesn't provide an upstream communications path without some sort of external network that the H25 isn't set up to connect to.


And that's one reason why this almost certainly isn't straight MFH-2. SWM allows the receivers to communicate PPV purchases even without DECA, although I wouldn't be surprised if the DECA capabilties of the H25 were used in this setup.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> And that's one reason why this almost certainly isn't straight MFH-2. SWM allows the receivers to communicate PPV purchases even without DECA, although I wouldn't be surprised if the DECA capabilties of the H25 were used in this setup.


That would make a great deal of sense.

With a lower manufacture cost and smaller profile, the H25's would be an ideal setup in a hotel - it could even be installed almost transparent to an end user behind the TV, etc.

I just hope this all takes off...as I get almost sick having to watch cable or Dish on hotel HDTVs as I travel - yuck.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Why would hotels have to use some proprietary Pro:Idiom system?


Pro:Idiom is required for head-end systems, which don't require a receiver at the TV. The content providers will not allow unencrypted digital signals (except OTA, which they can't control) being distributed on commercial properties.

This new DirecTV system will use receivers at each TV, and of course, the signals from the dish to the receiver are encrypted already, as are the signals from the receiver to the TV (via HDMI), so Pro:Idiom is not required.


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

Resurrecting an old thread...

Heard from an installer (I know a notoriously poor source) that this would be enhanced with capability to watch items on your personal DVR though the hotel system.

Cool idea...

Anyway here anything like this?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> Yay! I just spent a week at a doubletree with a very nice LG hd tv. I brought my bluray so I could watch movies cause the channels were all analog an the tv loved to remember stretch when it was turned on.


I was in a Marriott in FL during one of the Giants playoff games in January. They had new 32" flat screens in the room but only analog reception so bad it cut off part of the picture even in 4:3 mode. There was a electronics store nearby and I picked up one of those $15 "digital" off-air antennas, hooked it up, put it in front of the windows and was watching the game in HD. I always request a high floor so it helped a lot.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

CincySaint said:


> Resurrecting an old thread...
> 
> Heard from an installer (I know a notoriously poor source) that this would be enhanced with capability to watch items on your personal DVR though the hotel system.
> 
> Anyway here anything like this?


I just finished the DRE certification course. The Servers that they are installing with the DRE managed systems have 2T hard drives and the switches are rated for gigabit service, so yes, they are getting ready for PPV or VOD. The SWM switches are connected to switches with DECA-like devices so that the receivers have two-way communicability. The system can also interface with several brands of hotel billing server systems for PPV billing.
There are a lot of upcoming features.


----------

